# Honda EU2000i Output Indicator Light



## tech|guy (Feb 21, 2017)

I was looking to get an updated manual for my generator from Honda's power equipment website and found two with a range that match my serial number. One manual was published in 2008, the other 2009 (AN2 type). In the 2009 manual on page 18, it states that the output indicator light will blink after 100 hours of use. The 2008 manual does not mention this nor does the paper manual that came with my generator. My question is, do all EU2000i generators have the blinking light feature to indicate hourage range (it just wasn't mentioned in all manuals), or only the newer EU2000i generators?


----------



## tech|guy (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay, I found out directly from Honda Power Equipment that all EU2000i generators have the blinking output indicator light to relay the range of hours the generator has been in use after reaching 100 hours. There is no blink sequence to indicate usage beyond 500 hours.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

tech|guy said:


> Okay, I found out directly from Honda Power Equipment that all EU2000i generators have the blinking output indicator light to relay the range of hours the generator has been in use after reaching 100 hours. There is no blink sequence to indicate usage beyond 500 hours.


Ok, and I ALSO called Honda Power Equipment directly and was told that this feature was implemented with the K1 models and NONE of the earlier eu2000i have that feature. I have an older one (Japanese made, A early model) and I'm sure I have over 100 hours on mine and less than 500.....no blink. Never has been one.

Two men say they're Jesus....ONE of them must be wrong..........


----------

